# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Selling Neverwinter AD Cheap

## Nagsch

Hello, i stopped playing NW and will sell my AD for cheap. 
Have 100 Million in to sell. Price is 5$ per 1kk (1.000.000) AD. 
Contact me here if you are interessted. 

Cya o/

----------


## geryue

add me discord: atyunkina89#1014

----------


## Nagsch

i pmed you on discord my discord is Natsu/Tom [PC]#6211

----------

